# Raise panel bits, router power



## davewest (Feb 22, 2008)

Hi there

Im working on a cabinet and will try my hand at rail and style construction for the doors. Im leaning toward a stacked setup, any thoughts or objections on that as opposed to matched?

I have a 2 1/4 hp Milwaukee router that Ill be using. Taking it slow and with several passes of course, whats the consensus on raising panels. Can I get away with a horizontal with a back cutter, or should I stick to vertical and rabit the back? I wont be making too many cabinets in the near future, so Im looking for some setup I can safely, and with decent results, use on just a few projects/occassions. 

Ive also thought about foregoing the panel bit altogether and doing the panel on the table saw, but Im not sure of the results I should expect. Any thoughts on that are appreciated.

Thanks

Dave


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Dave

Many,many ways to make R & S door frames,,,
I would suggest you use the matched set,,,they will let all the parts come out flush with each other....that's a big deal... you don't want or need to sand the frame parts if you don't need to..

The stacked setup type are hard to get set right...
They are a bit cheaper because you can flip the cutters around but in the long run it will take longer not to talk about the fire wood you will make..

Door frames must be True,Square,Flush with the face frame or cabinet front..
Junk in Junk out thing....

Almost all matched sets are the same height from the bottom of the shank to the 1st, cutter...
Here's a little trick,, put a rubber gromet in the router collet nut, this will give you a stop point for the router bit...and the bit will be the same height when you switch bits,,,

"raising panels",,,,again many ways to make them, I don't suggest you use the table saw,, but If you want to, see my Gallery for a home made jig, the easy way to make them, with your 2 1/4HP router is to use a Vert.Router bits, It's safe and easy with your router table, you can also see a jig for that job in my Gallery...

You can use a rabbit bit on the Vert.made panels to get them to sit in true but the vert. bit will do that for you also..


Once you get it down you can make cabinets for the shop easy ,just use big door frames for all the parts of the cabinets...3 frames and face frame and some doors and you have them done..you will be amazed how easy they are to make and how cheap you can make them...with some 2 7/16" wide stock and some 1/4" MDF panels....


=========


davewest said:


> Im working on a cabinet and will try my hand at rail and style construction for the doors. Im leaning toward a stacked setup, any thoughts or objections on that as opposed to matched?
> 
> I have a 2 1/4 hp Milwaukee router that Ill be using. Taking it slow and with several passes of course, whats the consensus on raising panels. Can I get away with a horizontal with a back cutter, or should I stick to vertical and rabit the back? I wont be making too many cabinets in the near future, so Im looking for some setup I can safely, and with decent results, use on just a few projects/occassions.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Not much I can add to what Bj said. Matched sets are the best, easiest way to go. As for the panels, as Bj said, you can use your TS but, you have a router, why not make them with the best tool in the shop?  You'll find out afterwards, these are really simple to do and make and.... a whole lota fun.

The best advice here would be... take it slow an easy, and patience. Use a few (good) scrap pieces to get the look you're after, this will also help with setup for the bit. Enjoy. 

Welcome to the router forums.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the Router Forums Dave. Good luck with your doors.


----------

